# It's time again



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Me too! Mine were waiting for me when I got home last night. They're all awesome! Thanks to all the tyers and thanks to Dean for hosting!  

There are a couple I will be PM'ing member for theyre seceret recipe!


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

I am going to shoot my postman! :rant: The dirty bugger didn't even come today! Is it some stupid government holiday where they didn't work? No one in my building got mail today...that doesn't happen. If he doesn't bring the flies tomorrow I'm going to show him how "going postal" is really done!!! :lol:

Joe


----------



## herefishy (Feb 23, 2006)

My mail did come today but no flies My best friend is a mail man. I refer to thier abundance of illigitimant holidays as "a cow S*[email protected] in a field holiday"...and he agrees.


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

I got mine today!:coolgleam First of all thanks for hosting Dean! and the flies look GREAT!! Hope everyone likes my fly should be able to find a few fish, or a tree which most of my flies find!


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

alexsalmon said:


> or a tree which most of my flies find!


Usually how mine goes!

Can't wait,

Joe


----------

